# Mein Carbon Hardtail <KRAFT> Sub 9kg !?



## LuxMTB (26. September 2008)

Hy hab jetzt soweit alle Teile für mein erstes leichtes Hardtail 

Hab jetzt alles gewogen und ne Excell Tabelle kratzt an der SUB 9kg Marke  ist aber noch nicht drunter habt ihr eventuell Vorschläge um es nocht leichter zu machen die nicht allzusehr ins Geld gehen !


Gegen Anregungen zu meiner Teileliste/Parts hab ich auch nichts dagegen 

Ziel war es ein günstiges Race Hardtail zu bauen !


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2008)

hallo!

das liest sich doch flüssig - glückwunsch! 
was mir ins auge sprang, war der lenker und der steuersatz.

also würde ich sowas in der art vorschlagen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k437/a6789/orbit-ce-integrated-aheadset-1-1-8.html?mfid=118
preislich nicht soo weltbewegend und so fallen da schonmal 50% gewicht.

beim lenker wüsste ich keine günstige alternative, gleichwohl mich das gewicht des WCS schon stutzig macht - dachte, die würden so bei 135g liegen...
achso, vielleicht im kommenden frühjahr mal den RocketRon von schwalbe ins auge fassen!?

gruß, flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxMTB (26. September 2008)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> das liest sich doch flüssig - glückwunsch!
> was mir ins auge sprang, war der lenker und der steuersatz.
> ...



dank dir !
Naja ist ja ein Oversize WCS Lenker... der ist wohl schwerer !

Steuersatz könnte ich eventuell machen muss aber Semi Integriert sein.

Rocken Ron sind geil wenn meine Ab sind sicher na alternative wobei der RK gewogen mit 391 und 411gramm auch super leicht ist


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. September 2008)

Look Quartz Pedale - selbst die billigste Variante ist leichter und nicht teuer.


----------



## kona86 (26. September 2008)

XTR Umwerfer 95X


----------



## Jaypeare (26. September 2008)

Die Gewichtsangabe für die Nope-Laufräder (Nope Universe oder?) erscheint mir extrem optimistisch. Meine haben knapp 1500g.

Kurbel: Aerozine X-12, Sub 800 Gramm komplett mit Lager. Habe eine am HT und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenns noch etwas leichter sein soll die X-12 SL mit Titanachse und leichte Kettenblätter, dann sollte man das Teil in Richtung 700g bekommen können.

Schalthebel: Sram Attack Drehgriffe wären leichter, muss man aber mögen.


----------



## Aalex (26. September 2008)

ne andere Gabel eventuell

sid wc gut und schön, allerdings passt die filigrane sid meines Erachtens nach optisch gar nicht zum bulligen steuerlagerbereich des kraft rahmens, entweder ne aktuelle sid, oder magura durin eventuell? oder Reba..

und nen no name steuersatz käme mir nicht ans rad


----------



## LuxMTB (26. September 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangabe für die Nope-Laufräder (Nope Universe oder?) erscheint mir extrem optimistisch. Meine haben knapp 1500g.
> 
> Kurbel: Aerozine X-12, Sub 800 Gramm komplett mit Lager. Habe eine am HT und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenns noch etwas leichter sein soll die X-12 SL mit Titanachse und leichte Kettenblätter, dann sollte man das Teil in Richtung 700g bekommen können.
> 
> Schalthebel: Sram Attack Drehgriffe wären leichter, muss man aber mögen.



Nee ie Nope hab ich solo auch gewogen 1464gramm hab ich wohl glück gehabt


----------



## Jaypeare (26. September 2008)

LuxMTB schrieb:


> Nee ie Nope hab ich solo auch gewogen 1464gramm hab ich wohl glück gehabt



In deiner Tabelle steht aber 1328


----------



## LuxMTB (26. September 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> In deiner Tabelle steht aber 1328



Da hab ich nen Fehler gemacht hatte eine Lust nochmal alles auseinander zu nehmen hab jeweils Komplett Laufrad gewogen .. hätte die Kolonne anders nennen müssen


----------



## #easy# (27. September 2008)

mhh das mit den LR verstehe ich nicht  stimmt die Liste jetzt oder nicht? Ich habe die Nope auch und liege bei 1467gr. oder so. Ich glaube wenn Du auf Sram wechselst dann bist Du schon unter 9kg aber ist geschmack Sache. Vieleicht ein paar Nokon's oder Simca Vorbau. Tja auf jeden Fall wirst Du Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen. 
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxMTB (27. September 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> mhh das mit den LR verstehe ich nicht  stimmt die Liste jetzt oder nicht? Ich habe die Nope auch und liege bei 1467gr. oder so. Ich glaube wenn Du auf Sram wechselst dann bist Du schon unter 9kg aber ist geschmack Sache. Vieleicht ein paar Nokon's oder Simca Vorbau. Tja auf jeden Fall wirst Du Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen.
> easy



Naja ich hab nur das Systemgewicht gewogen VR Rad und HR Rad und dann in die Tabelle eingetragen ( unter falscher Beschriftung  )

Solo hat mein LRS 1460gr.


----------



## LuxMTB (11. Oktober 2008)

So nimmt solangsam gestallt an


----------



## sir-florian (12. Oktober 2008)

Echt schön, ist einer der Rahmen die gerade bei ebay weggehen, ne? Schade dass die doch noch relativ schwer sind. Mein Vorschlag wäre Lenker und vorbau zu verkaufen und dafür nen Smica Vorbau in 25,4 und nen CLT Carbon Lenker zu kaufen. Da musste bestimmt nix drauflegen, und mein Lenker, den ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr derbe beanspruche wiegt exakt 101g! Der smica dazu 115g ohne Ti Schrauben.
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad bisher echt gut. Was schon gesagt wurde ist der Übergang Steuerrohr zu Gabel...

Naja, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## sir-florian (12. Oktober 2008)

Achso, ich vergaß: Welche Rh hat dein Rahmen bei dem Gewicht?


----------



## LuxMTB (12. Oktober 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Echt schön, ist einer der Rahmen die gerade bei ebay weggehen, ne? Schade dass die doch noch relativ schwer sind. Mein Vorschlag wäre Lenker und vorbau zu verkaufen und dafür nen Smica Vorbau in 25,4 und nen CLT Carbon Lenker zu kaufen. Da musste bestimmt nix drauflegen, und mein Lenker, den ich jetzt knapp ein Jahr derbe beanspruche wiegt exakt 101g! Der smica dazu 115g ohne Ti Schrauben.
> Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad bisher echt gut. Was schon gesagt wurde ist der Übergang Steuerrohr zu Gabel...
> 
> Naja, viel Spaß damit.



Naja so schwer find ich das nicht  1290gramm in Grösse 19 .

Vorbau mein WCS wiegt ja da weniger 
Carbon Lenker nein Dank dem trau ich nicht...


----------



## sir-florian (12. Oktober 2008)

Du traust nem Carbon Lenker nicht?
Verbaust deswegen auch keine Scheibenbremsen?
Warum keine Vollgummireifen - dann musste auch keine Angst vor Platten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Oktober 2008)

Geh' doch ins Leichtbau Forum - da wird Dir bestimmt kompetent geholfen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=108


----------



## Lateralus (16. Oktober 2008)

XTR-Schaltwerk: -34g.


----------



## LuxMTB (20. November 2008)




----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2008)

Sehr schick geworden. Spacer über dem Vorbau noch weg wenn du sicher bist, dass die Lenkerstellung passt. Gabel und vor allem Sattel wirken echt zu filigran für den Rahmen und ich hätte lieber die schwarz-rot-Linie konsequent durchgehalten anstatt noch weiß mit reinzubringen. Alles in allem gefällts aber.

Ist es sub 9 geworden?


----------



## LuxMTB (20. November 2008)

Danke ja Spacer kommt eventuell noch ab mal schaun.

Sattel wird auch getauscht auf dauer ist er mir doch zu hart und hab schon wieder nen Riss drin , wird also schon zum 2ten mal reklamiert.

Mach nen Flite drauf  oder SLR mal schaun.


Nein ist 9,2kg geworden naja passt aber so


----------



## andre67 (20. November 2008)

Tja nett bleibt nun noch der Rahmen  SIMPLON Razorblade ca:1060g in 49


----------



## mucho (25. November 2008)

was kannst du uns denn mal über den Rahmen berichten?
Steifigkeit des Lenkkopf- und Tretlagerbereichs?
Lackqualität? gesamtes Fahrverhalten?


----------



## andre67 (25. November 2008)

Oh was soll ich nun sagen ohne einen Werbetext zu verfassen
Wir reden über den modernsten CARBON Rahmen auf dem Markt
Im augenblick kannst du dich in der MountainBike 12/08 Informieren 
Test Race Hardtails  aber auch ältere Fachzeitungen oder bei 
www.efbe.de Prüflabor für Rahmen

gewicht in 49cm 1025gramm in 44 990gramm
Laut MB den höchsten je gemessenen SGI Wert

Zum Lack wir fahren Simplon MTBs bei uns im Team NRW Cup, Lack super 
Fahrfahalten?????? ist sehr subjektiev aber bei einem Porsche wird sich auch keiner über das Fahrverhalten je beschwehrt haben.  Ansonsten auch an der stelle Tests als Reverenz, für den der es mag.

Du siehst ich bin sehr überzeugt für mich ist der Rest selten ebenbürtig ansonsten 2.Liga.


----------



## mucho (25. November 2008)

ich meinte eig den KRAFT Rahmen


----------



## andre67 (25. November 2008)

Ah Sorry aber da muß ich mich ausklinken.
Glaube nicht das KRAFT sich der großen Test bühne stellen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longbike (28. November 2008)

Auf deinem Foto schaut das Oberrohr sehr kurz aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Staabi2580 (29. November 2008)

hab auch einen Kraft in RH 53. Oberrohr ist ca. 595 lang.

Ist ein Standardmaß. Lässt sich gut fahren könnte aber etwas länger sein ca. 20mm - 30mm wären gut.


----------



## LuxMTB (16. Januar 2009)

Hab nochmal 220gramm gesparrt , Sattel und Stütze getauscht gegen nen Speedneedle und ne XLC Stütze 

Rahmen macht sich ganz gut , keine Probleme.
Gabel muss der Lockout mal richtig eingestellt werden.

Steuersatz hab ich nen WCS mittlerweile.

Bremsbeläge der Avid sind schrott , hab aber schon welche von XLC 3farbig und dicker die ich auch am Crosser fahre die sind Spitze ! 

Gewicht 9,03kg 

Zu den NOPE , es steht ja da 1464gramm nachgewogen !!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn du jetzt noch ne andere sattelklemme dran machst und komplett auf X.O mit Gripshift umbaust dann hast du dein Ziel von sub 9kg erreicht.

Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf

VG
Marco


----------



## jones (16. Januar 2009)

schöne räder habt ihr da.

leider ist der rahmen nem kollegen schon zweimal gebrochen. einfach während des fahrbetriebs ohne crash o.ä.

einmal am oberrohr und einmal am unterrohr...

ich drück euch die daumen


----------



## Staabi2580 (16. Januar 2009)

Ist ihm was passiert?
Hat er ihn ersetzt bekommen?


----------



## LuxMTB (20. Februar 2009)

jones schrieb:


> schöne räder habt ihr da.
> 
> leider ist der rahmen nem kollegen schon zweimal gebrochen. einfach während des fahrbetriebs ohne crash o.ä.
> 
> ...



Krasse sache 

Wenigstens Ersatz bekommen ?


----------

